# Unterschied zwischen double und Double



## DuffCola (12. Okt 2013)

Hallo,
Java unterscheidet ja streng zwischen groß und klein schreibung.
Jetzt sehe ich manchmal z.B. double oder Double, long oder Long, int oder Integer usw....
Was ist der genaue unterschied ?


----------



## Ruzmanz (12. Okt 2013)

Eine detailierte Erklärung findest du auf: Java ist auch eine Insel – 8.2 Wrapper-Klassen

Kurzfassung:
- int/char/etc. sind primitive Datentypen und keine Klassen.
- Integer/Character/etc. sind Wrapperklassen.


----------



## Gucky (12. Okt 2013)

Die großgeschriebenen Klassen sind die sogenannten Wrapperklassen. Sie bieten viele nützliche, teils statische Methoden, wie zum Beispiel toLong() (toDouble() usw.)für jede Zahlenvariablenart oder parseInt() (parseLong() usw. ), um aus einem String einen Zahlenwert zu lesen, ebenfalls für jede Zahlenart. Für weiterführende Infos guck doch mal  hier nach.


----------



## DuffCola (12. Okt 2013)

OK Danke.


----------



## 6dc (13. Okt 2013)

Hallo,

Ganz einfach: double ist ein einfacher Datentyp von Java, hingegen
Double ein Objekt ist. Das Objekt kann man wie eine normale double Variable verwenden nur das Objekt bietet noch mehr Funktionen.

Einer dieser Funktionen wäre:
Double.parseDouble(String);

Mit dieser Mehtode könntest du zum Beispiel einen String zu einem double Wert konvertieren.
Dies würde man zum Beispiel folgendermaßen anwenden:

String a = "8.2";
double version = Double.parseDouble(a);

oder wenn du überprüfen willst ob der String ein double ist:

try{
String a = "8.2";
double version = Double.parseDouble(a);
}catch(..){
..
}

Ich hoffe ich konnte helfen.


----------

